# Samba PDC

## fejfbo

Ciao a tutti.

Ho installato (quasi certamente correttamente) Samba su un pc con Gentoo e l'iho impostato come controller di dominio leggendo molti howto in giro per la rete.

Però se da workstation con win 2000/XP provo a collegarmi al dominio mi dice che non lo trova.

Da quel poco che ne sò, pensate che debba configurare anche Bind su quel domain controller per far sì che venga trovato dagli altri pc in rete?

----------

## codadilupo

uhmmm... in che senso, non lo trova ?

Il mio samba (che non é un pdc, perché sono in workgroup) viene visto tranquillamente dai pc MS, mentre devo specificare ip e hostname sui pc GNU.

Coda

----------

## fejfbo

Nel senso che sfoglia la rete però il dominio non lo trova.

Mi è venuto in mente che potesse essere il dns perchè se da windows pingo il nome della macchina linux non viene trovato, mentre se pingo direttamente l'indirizzo ip risponde correttamente.

Però non so come configurare Bind purtroppo e facendo una ricerca su questo sito non ho trovato nemmeno un howto che spiegasse come fare

----------

## pistodj

http://openskills.info/infobox.php?ID=552

hai impostato tutto come dicono qui?? sembra che in winxp sia in effetti più problematico ...

----------

## codadilupo

Beh, se é solo un problema di risoluzione indirizzi, allora modifica il file C:\WINDOWS\system32\hosts*

* Si', incredibile a dirsi, anche winzozz hai il file hosts  :Wink: 

P.S.: fai una ricerca di dove si trova il file, pero', perché non me lo ricordo con precisione  :Wink: 

P.P.S.: Solo WinXP Pro puo' fare la join ad un dominio, quindi se hai XP Home scordatelo  :Wink: 

P.P.P.S.: Già che ci sei, "disabilità la condivisione file semplice" dal menu strumenti --> opzioni

Coda

----------

## fejfbo

Avevo scordato la riga:

```
hosts allow = .... 
```

Sapete come fare per abilitare gli host da Ip 192.168.254.0 a 192.168.254.253?

----------

## fat_penguin

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Beh, se é solo un problema di risoluzione indirizzi, allora modifica il file C:\WINDOWS\system32\hosts*
> 
> * Si', incredibile a dirsi, anche winzozz hai il file hosts 
> 
> P.S.: fai una ricerca di dove si trova il file, pero', perché non me lo ricordo con precisione 
> ...

 

hehe coda, non è solo strano il file "hosts", ma pure la sua ubicazione c:\winnt\system32\drivers\etc\hosts

byebye

fat_penguin

----------

## fat_penguin

 *fejfbo wrote:*   

> Avevo scordato la riga:
> 
> ```
> hosts allow = .... 
> ```
> ...

 

prova a dargli la subnet:

```
192.168.254.0/24
```

byebye

fat_penguin

----------

## fejfbo

La soluzione migliore però penso che sarebbe implementare un server dns sulla Linuxbox in modo da evitare ogni altro problema (ad esempio se si cambiano ip)

----------

## Ciccio

Ma hai creato l'account di macchina e hai fatto l'aggiunta al dominio?

----------

## codadilupo

 *fat_penguin wrote:*   

> hehe coda, non è solo strano il file "hosts", ma pure la sua ubicazione c:\winnt\system32\drivers\etc\hosts

 

si', ma quello é un percorso su w2k/NT non su XP  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## fat_penguin

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *fat_penguin wrote:*   hehe coda, non è solo strano il file "hosts", ma pure la sua ubicazione c:\winnt\system32\drivers\etc\hosts 
> 
> si', ma quello é un percorso su w2k/NT non su XP 
> 
> Coda

 

l'unica differenza è WINNT che in XP probabilmente è WINDOWS ....  :Wink: 

fat_penguin

----------

## codadilupo

 *fat_penguin wrote:*   

> l'unica differenza è WINNT che in XP probabilmente è WINDOWS .... 

 

si', infatti... é che m'era parso di capire che avessi XP, quindi mi sembrava strano un percorso di w2k/NT  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## fejfbo

 *Ciccio wrote:*   

> Ma hai creato l'account di macchina e hai fatto l'aggiunta al dominio?

 

sì, l'account della workstation già lo aggiunto  :Smile: 

----------

## fejfbo

Ho riprovato seguendo passo passo tutte le impostazioni (tranne il file di registro che non esiste più a quell'indirizzo) ma quando provo a far una join al dominio mi da l'errore:

Impossibile contattare un controller di dominio per il dominio XXX

----------

